# Pkgng Support In Portmaster



## dave (May 3, 2014)

Now that PKGNG is being pushed ("Time to bid farewell to the old pkg_tools..."), and since Portmaster is the recommended way to install ports, when can we expect Portmaster to support package installation via PKGNG?  Please?


----------



## BSDBernd (May 17, 2014)

I have the problem that I have exactly one port installed (on my FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE) because I had to change one option, and when I now want to upgrade the packages on my system using pkg, pkg wants to reinstall my port because of the changed option. I hoped to be able to switch from pkg to portmaster  (using the -PP or -P option) to get ports and binaries under one umbrella. But f.e. the -PP option seems not to work at the moment with pkgng.


----------



## kpa (May 17, 2014)

PKGNG and ports-mgmt/portmaster and not competing solutions to ports management. The first one is nothing but the new packaging backend (in other words tools to create and install binary packages) to the ports system and the latter is for those who want better control over ports building because the basic ports(7) infrastructure lacks some features that one would want. The reason why pkg wants to install conflicting packages is simply that you're mixing ports and packages that have conflicting options and/or dependencies. At the moment it's not a good idea and you should stick to using only the official binary packages or build all and everything yourself from ports.


----------



## BSDBernd (May 18, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> PKGNG and ports-mgmt/portmaster and not competing solutions to ports management. The first one is nothing but the new packaging backend (in other words tools to create and install binary packages) to the ports system and the latter is for those who want better control over ports building because the basic ports(7) infrastructure lacks some features that one would want. The reason why pkg wants to install conflicting packages is simply that you're mixing ports and packages that have conflicting options and/or dependencies. At the moment it's not a good idea and you should stick to using only the official binary packages or build all and everything yourself from ports.


I think I will then use portmaster. I turned on an option in freetype2 which allows for LCD-filtering. It is somewhat surprising that this option is not turned on by default.


----------



## BSDBernd (May 18, 2014)

I have found a nice solution to my problem in the internet:
The package manager pkg has the possibility to 'lock' packages and after upgrading to unlock them, so I just did:

```
# pkg lock freetype2
...
# pkg upgrade
...
# pkg unlock freetype2
```

And if there is a newer version of freetype2 I use postmaster.
This should all be automated.
I think it is important that one always installs packages first as a binary and later changes the options by reinstalling the package via ports (so that the particular package is noticed by pkg).


----------

